
Ask HN: How much ownership do successive employees typically get? - teapot01
I&#x27;m interested in hearing about what the typical grants are for co-founder, employee 1,2,3,4,...<p>I know at some level this will be driven as a value proposition, based on the value the employee brings, but what is the usual range?
======
joeclark77
I've seen others link Joel Spolsky's method before. In short, you divide
ownership equally within "tiers". The founders split the company equally
between them. For the first group of employees, a new chunk of shares are
created and divided equally, even if they don't join exactly at the same time.
The next group of employees divides up the same number of shares (but there
are probably more employees in that group, so they end up with less
individually than the early employees). And so on. This creates a sense of
fairness while still rewarding founders and early employees more for the risk
they're taking. (link here: [http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-allocate-
ownership-fai...](http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-allocate-ownership-
fairly-when-forming-a-new-software-startup-2011-4)).

